# Windows XP Installation abbrechen



## Dave22 (7. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

leider hängt sich Windows XP während der Installation immer auf. Aus diesem Grund möchte ich die vollständige Installationsroutine nochmals starten (ich meine ich hätte einen Fehler bei der Formatierung gemacht).
Ich habe aber nun das Problem, dass Windows beim hochfahren immer beim Punkt "Installation von Windows" startet, d.h. die Punkte 1 (Sammeln von Informationen), 2 (Dynamische Update) und 3 (Vorbereiten der Installation) überspringt, und dort dann hängen bleibt.
Habe ich die Möglichkeit bereits installierte Dateien vollständig vom Rechner zu werfen und die Installationsroutine neu zu beginnen? Wie habe ich die Möglichkeit die HDD zu formatieren?

Bitte um dringende Hilfe!!!!!

LG
Dave


----------



## HanFred (7. Januar 2006)

von der CD starten müsste theoretisch reichen.
tut es das nicht, kannst du vorgängig mit einer win98-bootdisk formatieren. und wenn gart nix mehr geht, hiolft oft eine OS/2-bootdisk.
hier kriegst du disk-images:
http://www.bootdisk.com


----------



## Herbboy (7. Januar 2006)

Dave22 am 07.01.2006 12:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> leider hängt sich Windows XP während der Installation immer auf. Aus diesem Grund möchte ich die vollständige Installationsroutine nochmals starten (ich meine ich hätte einen Fehler bei der Formatierung gemacht).
> Ich habe aber nun das Problem, dass Windows beim hochfahren immer beim Punkt "Installation von Windows" startet, d.h. die Punkte 1 (Sammeln von Informationen), 2 (Dynamische Update) und 3 (Vorbereiten der Installation) überspringt, und dort dann hängen bleibt.
> ...



starte die installation von CD (im bios CD-ROm als firstbootdevice einstellen). bevor das eigentliche kopieren der daten losgeht kannst du beim auswählen der festplatte/partition die fadtplatte auch formatieren oder sogar noch vorher neu/anders partitionieren. achte ienfach auf die optionen, die du jeweils hast.


oder hast du ne recovery-version? wenn ja: die geht meist nur mit genau den komponenten, die im fertigPC beim kauf drin waren. zumindest board/festplatte müssen meist die gleichen sein.


----------



## ripitall (7. Januar 2006)

Dave22 am 07.01.2006 12:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> leider hängt sich Windows XP während der Installation immer auf. Aus diesem Grund möchte ich die vollständige Installationsroutine nochmals starten (ich meine ich hätte einen Fehler bei der Formatierung gemacht).
> Ich habe aber nun das Problem, dass Windows beim hochfahren immer beim Punkt "Installation von Windows" startet, d.h. die Punkte 1 (Sammeln von Informationen), 2 (Dynamische Update) und 3 (Vorbereiten der Installation) überspringt, und dort dann hängen bleibt.
> ...




Hehe, da gehts ja mal jemand fast so wie mir!
Bei mir rebootet der Rechner immer an der Stelle, an der die Platten erkannt werden ^^

Zu deinem Problem:
Beim Booten der CD hast du n paar Sekunden Zeit, ne Taste zu drücken. Das machst du, dann kommst du wieder in das SETUP, dort kannst du die Platte wieder formatieren!

Allerdings würde mich interessieren, was kann man beim Formatieren falsch machen?


----------



## Herbboy (7. Januar 2006)

ripitall am 07.01.2006 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings würde mich interessieren, was kann man beim Formatieren falsch machen?


 man selber nix, außer man schlatet den PC beim formtieren aus  aber es kann durchaus passieren, dass die platte nicht korrekt formatiert wurde und dann was hängt...


ps: was für board+platte sises denn überhaupt?


----------



## Dave22 (8. Januar 2006)

ripitall am 07.01.2006 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu deinem Problem:
> Beim Booten der CD hast du n paar Sekunden Zeit, ne Taste zu drücken. Das machst du, dann kommst du wieder in das SETUP, dort kannst du die Platte wieder formatieren!
> 
> Allerdings würde mich interessieren, was kann man beim Formatieren falsch machen?



Danke für den Tipp,aber welche Taste muss ich denn für einige Sekuden drücken. Bei mir passiert da leider nichts 

Mir ist bei der Formatierung der Platten die Installationsroutine abgestürzt. Dies zur Erklärung


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2006)

Dave22 am 08.01.2006 11:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für den Tipp,aber welche Taste muss ich denn für einige Sekuden drücken. Bei mir passiert da leider nichts


 wenn du CDROM im BIOS als firstbootdevice aktiv hast und die WinCD im laufwerk ist, dann bootet der PC zuerst von CDROM. sobald der PC die CD als bootCD erkennt erscheint am monitor "taste drücken zum starten der installtion" oder so. da musst du dann halt irgendeine taste drücken, egal welche. wenn du das nicht machst, dann überspringt der PC die CD und sucht auf der festplatte weiter.


----------

